# Wisconsin carburetor



## kaneman (May 8, 2009)

I`m going to do a carburetor swap on my Wisconsin TRA10D engine. I need the correct adjustment settings for this carb.
Can anyone reply to this?

Greetings from a proud Bolens 1050 owner.


----------



## kaneman (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bolens 1000 _
> *Main jet- 1 and 1/4 turns out.
> Turn the idle screw about 1 turn out, and adjust as needed once running. *


Thanks a bunch man. Soon i will have the 1050 ready.
Thank you.


----------



## Greenlock (Sep 27, 2004)

*Need a known good carb cheap*

I have a 1050 with a TRA-10D and I have tried 2 different carb, and I rebuilt one and I still can't get it to run. It will run off of ether if I keep spraying it in. If I could buy one cheap I'd try another. I put the tractor be hind the garage 2 years ago after rebuilding the engine when I couldn't get the carb to function.


----------



## Greenlock (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok wow its been 2 years and I just rebuilt this carb I tried the settings mentioned 1-1/4 on main and 1 on idle but I can't get it to run unless I keep my hand over the carb (full choke) I can keep it running as long as I want this way but it gets a bit hot to my hand. any thoughts? I've never been good at adjusting carbs.


----------

